# what do you think about your pill boxes (if you have one)



## Oscar (Oct 26, 2018)

I have a few questions about pill boxes to help my grandchild for his GCSE. Please answer the questions below. 

Do you use a pill box?
Do you have any problems with your pill box?
Do you think that your pill box is of good quality?
How much does your pill box cost?
Is it helpful?
Do you have problems with remembering to take your pills?
Do you know anyone who has this problem?
Are the pill boxes easy to use?

thank you so much if you answered these questions.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2018)

Mine is very easy to use,  can't remember how much it cost but it was very little 

...and with it's case...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2018)

I have one similar to Holly, minus the nice case. I have no problem remembering to take my pills. When I travel, I have a thing that goes on my key ring.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2018)

How many pills does the key ring holder contain, Pappy?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2018)

Right now I carry two Tums, two Tylenol and two lactose pills. It holds quite a bit Holly. I can carry a whole days worth when I travel, except my Pradaxa which must be kept in container until taken.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2018)

Oh I might get one of those, it would save me carrying packets in my handbag on a daily basis when I'm out and about...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 26, 2018)

My pill boxes are used only in the house.  I don't carry anything around anymore.

I load each section for each day for every day of the week and I'm supposed to take them every day.

Sometimes I forget but it doesn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 26, 2018)

I still  have my pills in their individual vials, those that I take in the morning are in the fridge and
those I take at night are in the medicine cabinet in the bathroom. So far my memory is very good
and as long as the vials are in their proper places I do not have a problem.
Recently when flying to Toronto I was told that prescribed medications must be in their individual vials.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 26, 2018)

That's the problem with traveling by car or plane. If stopped by car for a problem. Meds must be in original pill bottles with all info on them.  Same for flying.  I just take everything and fill the pill boxes when I get there.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 27, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> My pill boxes are used only in the house.  I don't carry anything around anymore.
> 
> I load each section for each day for every day of the week and I'm supposed to take them every day.
> 
> Sometimes I forget but it doesn't seem to make much difference.



Works for me as well and I also have the lapses from time to time but hasn't caused a problem - - - - yet???


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2018)

terry123 said:


> That's the problem with traveling by car or plane. If stopped by car for a problem. Meds must be in original pill bottles with all info on them.  Same for flying.  I just take everything and fill the pill boxes when I get there.



fortunately we don't have that problem here. I travel everywhere by car, train and plane and never been questioned about my meds which are not in the original packs...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 27, 2018)

Guess  I'm  lucky.   I don't   need/take  pills  of any  kind.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Guess  I'm  lucky.   I don't   need/take  pills  of any  kind.



WoW you're extremely lucky falcon, what's the secret to your healthy life..


----------



## gennie (Oct 27, 2018)

The main thing I think about my pill box is what a damn mess it was the one time I dropped it and most of the compartments came open and spilled.

Have used one for years but up-graded to a better. more sturdy one after above disaster.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 28, 2018)

gennie said:


> The main thing I think about my pill box is what a damn mess it was the one time I dropped it and most of the compartments came open and spilled.
> 
> Have used one for years but up-graded to a better. more sturdy one after above disaster.


That's happened to me too.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2018)

The one I have ^^^^^ above has really good seals on the boxes...


----------



## Linda (Oct 28, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> WoW you're extremely lucky falcon, what's the secret to your healthy life..



Holly it wouldn't surprise me if it's because he doesn't take any pills that he's one of the oldest people on this forum.  I realize many people don't share my views.


----------



## Smokey613 (Dec 22, 2018)

Same here... I do take a multivitamin but nothing else.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2018)

I finally broke down and bought a pill box.

I was amazed at the difference in price for the same basic plastic box, I finally settled on one from the $tore.

I find that the box is much neater and easier for me than having to deal with all of the assorted bottles twice a day.

I'm not crazy about the weekly ritual of filling the box and I'm actually thinking about buying three more so I only have to deal with it once a month.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 22, 2018)

I only take one pill and it's easy enough to remember.  My dog, however, has several meds she must take -- some are once a day,  some are every 12 hours, and one is 3 times a day.  I actually have a little chart I made to keep track of what I gave her when.  I adopted her when she was  between 7 and 8 years old and she has several medical issues, most of which, say my vets, arose from being treated so poorly (possibly even being starved) early on in her life.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

gennie said:


> The main thing I think about my pill box is what a damn mess it was the one time I dropped it and most of the compartments came open and spilled.
> 
> Have used one for years but up-graded to a better. more sturdy one after above disaster.



This happened to me once and I was in a panic to find them all, after they rolled all over the kitchen floor....I have a small dog I was so afraid would eat one! All were accounted for thank goodness. I don't need as many anymore and I don't use a container anymore. Straight from the vial or bottle, now.


----------



## JimW (Dec 28, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> This happened to me once and I was in a panic to find them all, after they rolled all over the kitchen floor....I have a small dog I was so afraid would eat one! All were accounted for thank goodness. I don't need as many anymore and I don't use a container anymore. Straight from the vial or bottle, now.



I worry about our dogs with dropped pills as well, especially the Golden that will eat anything that hits the floor. Thankfully we've never had a problem. Our Shepherd on the other hand inspects first and won't eat anything that doesn't pass as food to her. Even when we hide her allergy pills in her treats she finds them and spits them out, lol.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 28, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Guess  I'm  lucky.   I don't   need/take  pills  of any  kind.



I don't take any meds either.  Fingers crossed that that continues!!  But I still use a pill box because I take half a dozen different supplements every day, and I use mine to dole out two weeks worth at a time.    To answer the OP's questions: No problems with my pill box, it's pretty sturdy and good quality, I think I've had mine now for several years.  Mine cost me $2 or $3 from the pharmacy section of my local Kroger grocery store.  I keep mine by my computer where I am every morning.  I take an hour or so when I first get up to catch up on emails and forums, and I take my pills with my coffee once it's cooled a bit.  I never forgot to take them that way...I'm looking at them right now so I can hardly forget lol!!


----------

